# RCF - Redcliffe Resources



## prawn_86 (28 August 2012)

Redcliffe Resources (RCF) is the new name of Pacrim Resources (PRE). 

Previous discussion on PRE can be found here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1290


----------



## burglar (28 August 2012)

GTS Gold Project Update 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01327151


----------



## pixel (3 January 2013)

("open" reply to an IM question - mainly because I couldn't attach charts to an IM. I hope nobody is holding more than they can afford to lose )

Change of name doesn't appear to have done it much good 
Solely going by the chart, I'm glad this dog has never been in a kennel of mine.

The Weekly chart would disqualify it from any plans of longer-term holding.




And while I don't know (nor really care) what caused the brief relief rally in mid-December, it may have been a suitable opportunity to salvage some capital. Given the low volume though, it's probably but a slim chance.
(feeling sorry for holders)


----------



## burglar (3 January 2013)

pixel said:


> ... And while I don't know (nor really care) what caused the brief relief rally in mid-December, it may have been a suitable opportunity to salvage some capital. Given the low volume though, it's probably but a slim chance.
> (feeling sorry for holders)




When I saw the brief rally, I thought that was a suitable opportunity to salvage some capital.
When they announced a Capital Raising @ $0.03, I siezed an opportunity to daytrade them.

I may yet rue that decision, as it goes against my gut feel.

Thanks pixel, spot on as always!


----------



## burglar (21 January 2013)

burglar said:


> ... Thanks pixel, spot on as always!




Tunduru Copper Project Acquisition -
Tanzania:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130121/pdf/42cj8nchzyv90s.pdf


----------



## burglar (30 January 2013)

Redcliffe Resources Limited advise that it has received funds totaling $560,131.38 with valid
applications from shareholders under the Entitlement Offer for 18,671,046 shares and entitlement
options representing 36.5% of offered securities.


Read more:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01376831


Disclosure: Holding. For Sale.


----------



## burglar (26 March 2013)

burglar said:


> ... Disclosure: Holding. For Sale.




Sold ... never again!


----------



## System (14 April 2016)

On April 13th, 2016, Redcliffe Resources Limited (RCF) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.11, following confirmation of the implementation of a merger by scheme of arrangement with Northern Manganese Limited (NTM).


----------

